# 204 ruger



## Pepper

anybody here shot a 204 ruger?? like it hate it ?


----------



## kpj17hmr

i dont own one but my friend has a remington model seven 204 its a grate rifle and shoots 1/2 moa groups but the ammo is really expensive compared to my 223
:sniper:


----------



## varmit b gone

I happen to have one and I love it. If you are even considering, go get one. It's not that bad cost wise if you reload and it is probably the funnest round I've ever shot. Great groups, blistering speed, and you get the thrill of watching your shot hit home over other calibers.


----------



## Kino

I don't have one and probably never will. My best hunting buddy shot two with me on an afternoon hunt (different sets). One looked like bang flop, the coyote got up and ran off and got away! (about 75 yards) Later on on another set we had one come in and he shot it at about 50 yards or so broadside right through the boiler room and it ran in circles a few times then ran about 150 yards in a strait line and fell over. Thank God we was in an open field and not the woods as we may not have found that one! He was shooting factory 32 grain hornadys. From what I can tell the guys that have had alot of experiance with them all reload the heavy bergers (40 grains) and that is the key for anchoring them with the 204. The time proven 223 and 22-250 still kill em dead so that what I stay with :beer:


----------



## varmit b gone

I know a guy who uses a 204 on his preator control job. Yes, he uses 40 grain v maxes but I saw him take a yote out broadside at 200 yards. But yes, a 223 and 22-250 will take em' out too.


----------



## ay tee

i love mine... and the price per round isn't too bad if you reload... i could shoot it all day long and wouldnt get tired of it...


----------



## varmit b gone

So, so true :sniper:


----------



## Coyote Charlie

I have a Savage 12 FV and I love it. It hates the 40 grain V-Maxes, factory or handloaded. I can drop to 39 grain Sierra BK and it shoots great .5" at 100 yards. It likes anything as long as it is below 40 grains.


----------



## birdog105

I shoot win hollows out of mine, can group 1/4 on the right day... and I have never had a problem with knockdown power in the 15-20 yotes I had 3 spinners that made it 15 yds or so and the rest were bang-flops :-?


----------



## JeffinPA

Dude, I've got a Kimber .204 with a Leupold VX-L up top. This is the most accurate and predator deadly weapon I've ever owned. I shoot the 40 grain vmax and have had zero problems with lost game.

I started a debate on the .204 vs other calibers here last year. Do a search for my username, and you can see the ballistic charts versus other calibers.

The comments I made were largely provocative, *as there are many very good calibers for varmint*, but the .204 holds its own versus every other caliber, has very pleasant recoil, and is a real joy to shoot. The only problem I have with it, is my boy loves it so much, I need another cuz he won't give it back!

Dang Kids!


----------



## kdog

jeffinPA,

Good to hear from you. As I recall, you were the only person who had the ballistic facts straight on the .204.

Pepper,

My advice to you on the .204? Listen to the advice of jeffinPA.


----------



## JeffinPA

Back attcha Kdog. Nice to see you too.

The .204 sooo rocks. I can't wait to see how it handles Jackson Hole, Wyoming coyotes and wolf next week!

Unfortunately my 8 year old is coming, and most likely, he'll do all the shootin'

I really need another one. I'm thinkin about an AR.


----------



## iwantabuggy

JeffinPA said:


> Back attcha Kdog. Nice to see you too.
> 
> The .204 sooo rocks. I can't wait to see how it handles Jackson Hole, Wyoming coyotes and wolf next week!
> 
> Unfortunately my 8 year old is coming, and most likely, he'll do all the shootin'
> 
> I really need another one. I'm thinkin about an AR.


Better be careful with the wolf thing...... It was turned over to the states for a short time and hunting season was opened, but a federal judge stopped the hunting season over a law suit and gave control back to the Fed's. $100,000 dollar fine and jail time now if I remember correctly. Of course, if you can afford it............. :sniper:


----------



## JeffinPA

Roger that. I didn't realize that and appreciate the heads up!

I just love it out there. I will retire there. Sadly, my job forces me to stay in the Philadelphia area.


----------



## JeffinPA

Update...

A local friend of mine let me borrow his Weatherby Vanguard .22-250. This is another sweet little gun. Heavier than my Kimber, so I would have expected less recoil than my .204. Not even close. Not to say the Weatherby was unpleasant--it wasn't, but the .204 has notably lower recoil. The report of the .204 might actually be louder though.

I also shot a fancy .223 AR in Wyoming. Similar recoil, amazing accuracy, quieter report. For anyone looking for an armalite, I found a great deal on a chrome lined barrel with green furniture. You can upgrade to black for about $40. Here's a link:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/11529

Here's another sweet deal w/ brown furniture:

Armalite M15 A2 Carbine Rifle (AR-15) for $799 (reg $1100) at Fin Feather Fur B&M (near Cleveland)
They have a limited number of these Armalite M15 A2C (Carbine) rifles with brown furniture. Because of the brown furniture, they are a closeout special for $799 (plus tax). The regular price, and the identical gun with black furniture, is $1100... and on Armalite's website for about the same. The only difference is that this piece does not include the carry handle (about $35 to buy one, easy install). You can also buy the black furniture for as little as $40 on the web if you have to have it. They also include a half decent Plano case.

For those new to the AR scene... Armalite is top notch quality, and in line with Colt for these factory pieces. You can customize a lot of goodies on these guns. They are fun to shoot, very reliable, and could become very rare if any bans return similar to ones we have had in the past. Plus, they simply look awesome.

Here is Fin Feather Fur's website for store info... It looks like they will sell over the phone, just have the information for your FLL ready!

http://www.finfeatherfuroutfitters.com/

I will own one of these soon, hopefully before the dems outlaw them.


----------



## NDTerminator

I bought a Savage HB in 204 a year ago (as it is the only LH 204 available) and shot & worked with it extensively.

I found the 204 to be easy to handload and highly accurate. On the downside, those little bullets lose velocity fast and do very poorly in the wind.

Also, it's little bore was very susceptible to accuracy degredation due to rapid fouling so had to be cleaned often. I had to snake mine every 10 shots and a thorough bore cleaning was required every 20-30 shots.

For coyotes I consider it's max range to be 250 yards if you have little or no wind to contend with. For calling shots of 125 yards or less, it might well be the best caliber around.

Ultimately I traded it in as the 26" HB was simply too heavy & clumsy for a walk around/calling rifle, and everything I could do with the 204 I could do better with my 22-250 or 243...


----------



## buckgun'r

what is the best gun to use when shooting a coyote?.


----------



## Fallguy

buckgun'r said:


> what is the best gun to use when shooting a coyote?.


One that is accurate, reliable, you are confident in, and that you can shoot without flinching.


----------



## ILcoyote_amateur

buckgun'r said:


> what is the best gun to use when shooting a coyote?.


Whatever gun is in your hands..... as long as it kills what you shoot.


----------



## buckgun'r

well i will keep that in mind..thanks


----------



## Cherry Reds on Snow

I've got a Rem 700 Varmint rifle in .204, leupold, trigger job, the whole nine yards...

I can't get that rifle to shoot for love nor money!!! No matter what load I feed it!!! I've tried everything and have come up bust... I have heard nothing but good things about the .204...

But mine just won't shoot!!


----------



## lillopad

I have a Kimber 84M Pro Varmint rifle in .204 ruger. It took me about a month of tweaking with various powders and loads, but I now have an extremely accurate setup for prairie dogs, coyotes, and paper. If I do my part, it shoots 1/2"-3/4" groups all day at the 100 yard range. My best 5 shot group measures about 1/3".

Last spring, I took advantage of a great sale at the local gun shop and bought 2 Savage model 10's in the same caliber for my kids. Maybe I am just lucky, but they are also sub-MOA guns. I had to tweak the load just a bit from the Kimber load.

No hits on coyotes yet, but the .204 is devastating on prairie dogs and jack rabbits. I am worried about blowing through a skinny coyote. We'll find out soon.


----------



## johngfoster

Cherry Reds on Snow said:


> I've got a Rem 700 Varmint rifle in .204, leupold, trigger job, the whole nine yards...
> 
> I can't get that rifle to shoot for love nor money!!! No matter what load I feed it!!! I've tried everything and have come up bust... I have heard nothing but good things about the .204...
> 
> But mine just won't shoot!!


What do you mean by "can't get that rifle to shoot"? I recently got a Rem 700VSF in 22-250, and with factory loads it would shoot around 1.5 - 2" @ 100yd. I took it to a gunsmith and he bedded the action (the stock was an HS-Precision with Al bedding block) with MarineTex and adjusted the trigger to 2.5 lbs, and this brought the accuracy down to 3/4" @ 100yd.

Your problem may not be with the "right load", but just a few simple "tweeks" may fix the problem.

Good luck


----------



## Fallguy

Cherry Reds On Snow

Tell us some more info:

Condition of gun....new? used? Where did you get it, etc.

How are you shooting? Rest? Bipod, etc, etc, etc

What are your groups like? Stringing, all over, etc, etc

Give us some details. There are some VERY knowledge shooters on here such as Plainsman and SDHandgunner to name a few. Hopefully if you tell us what is wrong we can help you get your problem fixed.

Hopefully it is something easy and simple.


----------



## Cherry Reds on Snow

Fallguy
Mine is a Remington 700 VLS, with a Leupold 6.5-20 VXIII. The factory trigger was something like 8 pounds, so I had a Timney trigger put in it by a trusted gunsmith. Right now I'm pulling about two pounds. 
I've been shooting it off sand bags under the best of conditions, not too hot, not too cold and very little wind, etc&#8230;
Usually- but not always, first two shots at 100 yards are within an inch or two. Then the third will be a flyer. Left, right, high, low, they seem to go everywhere.
It's so frustrating because the gun is heavy to begin with, it's dead rested and it has no recoil. So basically I can watch the bullet punch a nice little hole somewhere other than where the crosshairs are. Leaving me thinking-"Now why the hell did it go there"? Move back to 200 yards and the problems are magnified- of course. 
I've been shooting Hornady 40 gr V-Max and Remington 40 gr Accutip-V Boat tails. 
I tried to break the barrel in correctly or as I was taught- One shot and clean the bore, up to first ten shots, then two shots and clean up to 20, and so on. 
I also had the gunsmith float the barrel and check the crown of the muzzle. Everything seems ok.
What really makes me mad is that I have an old Model 700 in .308 that has been used hard in the deer woods for over 20 years that still holds a zero and shoots circles around this .204.
I hate to say it, but I'm almost ready to throw in the towel.


----------



## DeadCoyote

I got a Savage Model 10 in .204. Honestly I have to say it is the most
accurate gun that I have ever owned. I shoot factory Hornady 40 gr. v-max and it can shoot dime size groups from 100yds. Have not shot a 
coyote with it yet, so cannot comment on how it does on yotes. :beer:


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Got a browning a-bolt in 204 and cant say i would want to shoot coyotes with anything else!


----------



## Ruthless

Cherry Reds on Snow,

I had a similar problem a few years ago and it turned out to be a bad Leupold scope. The other thing you might try is a different grain bullet; I've heard of people having problems with the 40+grain bullets in some rifles.

My Weatherby Sub MOA in .204 loves the Hornandy V-Max in 40gr - the praire dogs hate them. Even at 200 yards with 15mph winds I can still get them to explode; and the great thing about the .204 is no recoil so I can actually watch the parts flying!


----------



## pwking

Cherry Reds on Snow - drop down to the 39 grain Sierras or something with less weight. I had the same problem with 40 Grain VMAXs but once I moved down to a lighter bullet it shot great.

I guarantee this is your problem. This is a 40 G VMAX group/pattern. I cut it down to 3/4" with the 39 G Sierras










Definately give it a shot before you go swapping out scopes. If that doesn't solve it then I bet it is a scope problem but I would bet big on it being the twist rate not matching up with the bullet.[/img]


----------



## Fallguy

PWking

You went from a 4 inch group to a 3/4 in group by cutting down ONE GRAIN?

I didn't think one grain would make that much difference. Were those factory loads you shot and if so what kind?


----------



## Plainsman

It could be as simple as the bullet profile. I know the V-Max have a cavity up front just like the A-Max and it makes them a little long for weight. I have 60 gr V-Max flat base I sometimes use in my 22-250 and they are slightly longer than the 65 gr Sierra Game King, and about the same as the 69 gr SMK. On both of the Sierra Box's it says twist 7-10 inches. The Hornady says 7-12 inches.

Length to weigh ratio (bullet profile) is more influential than actual weight. This is why companies like Lost River Ballistics that produce high ballistic coefficient bullets with metal lighter than lead recommend lighter weight bullets. I tried the 165 gr in my 300 Winchester Magnum and they would not stabilize. I had to drop to 140 gr to get good groups.

Many things could be the problem. Simple things like changing primers, powder, bullet seating depth, could all be the potential problem. I suspect bullet profile first, and scope problems second. Make sure all your mounts and rings are tight before judging the scope. Try another scope before complaining to the company.


----------



## Alaska Sportsman

I have a CZ 527 American in .204. I'm not a bench bunny by any stretch. Maybe I should be. I get sighted in at 100 and 200 yards, and hit the field. I grew up in the midwest (Indiana) where deer hunting was limited to shotgun slugs. I still have a mental comfort zone of 150 yards. I started out this year using the factory ammo with 40 grain v-max bullets. I shot a coyote and a red fox with BAD bullet damage. I have now loaded up some 26 grain barnes varmin grenades. I shot a lynx with is and my shot was not the best; I got it through the back straps but the bullet did the trick. 20 caliber hole goining in and a nickle size hole going out with a couple of smaller holes where it had apparently started to fragment as advertised. I much prefer that exit hole to the fist sized ones from the v-max bullets. I have not locked down the rifle in a vice when at the range, just from the prone, but i'm getting a 1 inch group at 100, slightly larger at 200 due to my own movement.


----------



## JeffinPA

Depending on the range, the exit wounds can get a little grizzly with the 40g vmax. Here's a shot of a **** that quite literally took one on the chin out of my Kimber about 100 yards out.

As far as accuracy, I've never shot anything more accurate. I can punch the centers out of clay targets at 200 yards all day. 1" groups at 200 yards are the norm.

edited for content by Plainsman. 
I had no problem with the picture, but I didn't want the bunny huggers to get it. As hunters we know that the shot was more humane than one that looks clean. A clean kill doesn't always look clean. However, I doubt we could convince a PETA or HSUS member. I hope everyone understands. Jeff, my son has the Kimber Montana in 308 and it shoots very good also.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz

thats a nice shot, but idk about posting the pic, it might be more fuel to the anti's fire. let the mods decide tho. sounds like you kno your 204's.


----------



## birdog105

I had one, The only problem I had was that it was so much fun to shoot, I couldn't afford to feed it 

I sold it and shoot the 308 for everything now... the 204 is a fun, accurate caliber but if you don't reload it racks up an ammo bill fast.


----------



## deadyote

buckgun'r said:


> what is the best gun to use when shooting a coyote?.


 243 win 65.gr vmax


----------



## tumblebuck

Don't use them! Things are junK! I missed two fox...yes, two in a row with the .204 last weekend.

wait...maybe it had something to do with the jerk pulling the trigger. I think I better visit the range this weekend.


----------



## deadyote

I have a VLS in 243. win. and hand load 65gr.vmax it shoots 1/2" it is just one of them guns that shoots made some long shots with it the longest ever was 632 yards on a yote love this gun.


----------

